# Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005



## Lotte (8. Februar 2005)

moin-moin,

nun habe ich mich 3 std. mit freenet beschäftigt und hoffe, daß das mit den bildern klappt!!!



donnerstag 03.02.2005 

da ich am donnerstag noch arbeiten mußte wollte ich bad zwischenahn um spätestens 22:00 uhr verlassen!!! aber wie es immer so ist, es kommt etwas dazwischen !!! es ist doch zum verrückt werden!!! in diesem fall waren es 2 damen die unbedingt noch ne pulle rotwein bei uns an der bar trinken wollten!!! mensch, was habe ich innerlich geflucht!!! aber, was sein muß, muß sein!!! 
also habe ich langelandsklaus angerufen um ihm mitzuteilen, daß ich nicht wie erwartet zwischen 01:00 und 02:00 uhr aufschlagen werde, sondern erst zum frühstück dort eintreffen werde!!!
die damen blieben dann bis um 01:00 uhr an der bar sitzen!!! daraus resultierte dann auch, daß ich keinen schlaf mehr bekommen sollte!!! also, ab in die badewanne und den müden glieder ein wenig entspannen gönnen!!!!!

freitag 04.02.2005

gegen 02:00 war es dann so weit!!! auto mit einem riesen topf voll mit lecker grünkohl, würstchen, kassler und backfrischen brötchen beladen und ab auf die bahn!!! hinter bremen ging dann schon fast gar nichts mehr, da es suuuuuper nebelig wurde!!!! sichtweite unter 50 m !!! naja, also halber blindflug!!!

unterwegs ging mir immer durch den kopf: hast du alles eingepackt???? wie werden sie sein, die ab'ler??? komme ich mit denen klar??? das sind doch fast "fremde"!!! und mit denen sollst du nun ein paar tage auf engstem raume leben??? hoffentlich geht das gut!!!!

in dk angekommen habe ich natürlich auch gleich die richtige ausfahrt verpaßt!!! gott sei dank meldete sich ll-klaus über handy, wo ich denn stecken würde!! schnell konnte er mir die wichtigen hinweise geben, wie ich zu fahren hatte!!! danke klaus!!! ohne diese info's würde ich sicherlich heute noch gr. albo suchen !!!
gegen 06:30 fand ich dann endlich den campingplatz (obwohl ich das eine oder andere mal sehr daran gezweifelt habe, wirklich richtig zu sein)!!! alle anderen teilnehmer waren schon aus den federn (und wieder nichts mit schlafen)!!! also, alle begrüßt und dann schnell frühstück machen!!! mit brötchen konnten wir dann aber jeden bäcker neidisch machen, da jelle auch noch satt brötchen mitbrachte!!!
nach dem frühstück ging es nun zu den booten!!! ich durfte bei olaf mitfahren, der ein wenig in seiner bewegung eingeschränkt war mit seinem knie!!! dieses hat ihn aber nicht abgehalten wie ein wiesel in der gegend herumzuhumpeln!!! lieber olaf, eventuell solltest du noch einmal mit deinem arzt reden, was er unter geringer belastung versteht!!!

hier ein teil der bootsflotte!!!!



langelandsklaus






quicksilver540





hayabusa






nachdem die boote dann endlich aufgerödelt waren, brauste auch schon jeder los!!! jeder in sein fanggebiet!!! wir fingen bei der ersten stelle rein gar nichts und machten uns schnell auf den weg zu einer anderen stelle, die olaf sich auf der karte angesehen hatte!!! dort fingen wir zumindest ein paar babydorsche und 2 seeskorpione (glaube, so heißen die dinger,oder???)

seeskorpion 1





seeskorpion 2





ebenfalls konnten wir an dieser stelle auch noch den einen oder anderen kapitalen seestern verhaften!!! da dieses aber nicht unser ziel war machten wir uns auf die suche nach den anderen mitstreitern und wurden schnell fündig!!! hier seht ihr angelloenne und thomas in voller aktion!!! 






nachdem wir dann auch noch quicksilver540 treffen konnten, bekamen wir noch einen hinweis, wo eventuell noch ein paar bessere dorsche zu finden sein sollten!!! gesagt getan, motor an und ab gig es zu einer weiteren stelle!!! dort angekommen fingen wir bei fast jedem wurf einen dorsch!!! es waren keine riesen, aber der ein oder andere war dabei, den man mitnehmen konnte!!! unser schonmaß möchte ich aus rechtlichen gründen hier nicht erwähnen!!!

bei der 3. oder 4. drift knalle es dann in meiner rute und sie war krumm!!!! mensch, das war ein geiles gefühl!!! ein kurzer blick auf das echolot sagte mir, daß er auf 65m gebissen hatte!!! nun war pumpen an sehr leichtem gerät gefordert!!! aber wenn eine rute soooo krumm ist, ist das schon ein geiles gefühl!!!






ich habe wirklich keine ahnung, wie lange es dauerte, bis wir endlich einen flüchtigen blick auf den fisch werfen konnten!!! mir kam es auf jeden fall ewig lange vor!!!! 

er kommt!!!!





nicht, daß ihr denkt, daß der gerissen ist!!! das orange ist der beifänger!!! der dorsch war sauber mit dem pilker in der lippe gehakt!!!!!!

das war mein wis daher größter dorsch, was man ja auch an dem leidlich strahlendem gesicht deutlich erkennen kann!!!

der stolze fänger





also, diese drift hatte es wirklich in sich, denn kurz nach diesem bild (ich rauchte gerade meine "zigarette danach") war auch die rute von olaf in voller aktion!!! ebenfalls kam dort ein sehr schöner dorsch zum vorschein!!!

olaf mit dorsch





dieses blieben dann aber an diesem tag leider die einzigen richtig guten dorsche!!! nachdem wir die fische versorgt hatten ging es zum aufwärmen in die hütte!!!
so nach und nach kamen dann die anderen vom wasser zurück und es wurde eine menge über die ergebnisse gefachsimpelt!!! da ich den anderen hier nichts vorweg nehmen möchte, werde ich mich auf unsere erlebnisse beschränken!!!

nachdem alle wieder im "hafen" angekommen waren wurde lecker gegrillt!!! es war schon sehr erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich geschafft unsere mitstreiter nach dem essen waren!!!

ll-klaus (fit?)





und quicksilver540 (doch ein wenig müde,oder?)





nach dem essen fielen mir dann auch die augen zu!!! mittlerweile war ich ja nun auch schon 38 std. auf den beinen!!! also ab in die falle!!! 

samstag 05.02.2005 

gegen 07:00 hätte ich alle umbringen können!!! da klingelte doch schon wieder ein wecker!!!! ich hätte wirklich noch stundenlang schlafen können!!!

nach einem ausgedehnten frühstück ging es wieder auf die boote!!! selbstverständlich fuhren olaf und ich wieder zu "unserer stelle" !! dort fischten wir bis ca. 15:00 mit durchschnittlichem erfolg!!! es kamen zwar verwertbare dorsche an deck, aber es waren leider nicht mehr so schöne wie einen tag zuvor!!! naja, aber es war ein suuuuper angeltag!!!
um 15:30 setzte ich den grünkohl auf!!! ich hatte ja schon damit gerechnet, daß dieses unterfangen (für 15 hungrige mäuler kohl kochen) auf einem "normalen" herd etwas länger dauert, aber ich hätte nie gedacht, daß ich erst um 19:30 zum essen rufen konnte!!!! nach dem essen plauderte man noch sehr ausgelassen in größerer runde!!! wer nun denkt, daß dort nur alkohol getrunken wurde, der schaue sich doch bitte folgendes bild an!!!

thomas (ob das schmeckt???)





sonntag 06.02.2005 

über nacht änderte sich das wetter!!!! es war saukalt und der wind war recht frisch!!! aus diesem grunde wurde das frühstück ein wenig verlängert und gegen 09:00 bestiegen wir die boote!!! wir konnten sehr schlecht an "unserer stelle" fischen, da der wind dort voll draufstand und die drift doch ein wenig zu schnell war für unsere ausrüstung!!! also ging es zur eisenbahnbrücke!!! dort fischten wir ca. 2 std. ohne nennenswerten erfolg!!! da der wind nach einiger zeit deutlich abgenommen hatte wollten wir es nochmals an "unserer stelle" probieren!!! die drift war immer noch recht stark, aber wir konnten noch 2 vernünftige dorsche verhaften!!!  ich bekam langsam kalte füße und wir brachen das fischen zeitig ab!!! nach kurzer pause auf den hütten wurden die boote in kolding aus dem wasser geholt, so daß jeder am montag zeitig losfahren konnte!!! 

am abend bekochten toddy und seine mannen uns noch sehr reichhaltig und lecker!!! mir fielen aber an diesem abend ebenfalls schon recht früh die augen zu, so daß ich mich gegen 20:30 verabschiedete und mich in die falle gehauen habe!!!

montag 04.02.2005

nach leckeren aufbackbrötchen (danke dir olaf) wurden die sachen verstaut und bezahlt!!! das wasser sah mal wieder traumhaft aus, und ich glaube, jeder von uns wäre gerne noch einmal für ein stündchen aufs wasser gefahren!!! auf der bahn verabschiedeten wir uns noch mit einem kleinen winke-winke  !!!

ich kann nur sagen: es war toll!!!! jeder der nicht konnte, bzw. wollte hat etwas verpaßt!!!! ich für meinen teil freue mich schon riesig auf das treffen im märz, wenn ich (fast) alle wieder treffe!!! und, ich bin schon gespannt wie bolle auf die anderen!!!

in diesem sinne möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken, daß ihr mich so freundlich in eurer runde aufgenommen habt!!!! ebenfalls möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken, die sich für das leibliche wohl aufgeopfert haben!!! vielen, vielen dank!!!


----------



## Zanderkisser (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Schöner Bericht,schöne Bilder und schöne Dorsche!!!!#6 #6 


Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Klasse Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder  #6 
Freut mich, wenn es Dir und den anderen gefallen hat - ist schon ein schönes Stückchen Erde dort oben bei Klaus Hansen.
In 4 Wochen geht´s weiter ! :g


----------



## herrm (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

super bericht,und weiterhin petri


----------



## Fitti (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Klasse Bericht und feine Pics, hoffe wir sehen uns im März  #h


----------



## Lotte (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*



			
				Fitti schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bericht und feine Pics, hoffe wir sehen uns im März  #h



also, von meiner seite auf jeden fall!!! das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen!!! da muß schon die halbe welt zusammenbrechen, daß ich mir das entgehen lasse!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*



			
				Fitti schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bericht und feine Pics, hoffe wir sehen uns im März  #h


Hallo Fitti, das hoffe ich auch. Schade, dass es mit dem Treffen nicht geklappt hat - ich hoffe, Deine Familie ist jetzt wieder gesund !?


----------



## Hayabusa (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

klasse Bericht. Hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht zusammen ein "paar" Dorsche zu verhaften. Apropo höre auf deinen Arzt: Glaubst Du etwa, ich lasse mich von einem "leicht" lädierten Knie davon abhalten mich Euch zum Angeln zu fahren 

Ich muß auch gestehen, nach dem Karnevallsangeln sehe ich das Schleppangeln mit anderen Augen und werde es in der nächsten Zeit auch intensiver versuchen. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Grats an Marco und seiner Meerforelle.


----------



## toddy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

#6  Danke Lotte !! Super Bericht #6 

Und soo klasse Bilder!
Hat uns 3 von der Nordseeküste schon ein wenig gewurmt das wir nicht von anfang an dabei sein konnten,aber 2 Tage sind besser als nicht aus der Bude rauszukommen!
Es war ein tolles Treffen mit netten " GLEICHVERRÜCKTEN". |supergri    |supergri 
Wir waren am Montag nach dem auszug aus der Hütte nochmal für 3 Std. auf dem Wasser--Ihr habt nichts verpasst--!!
Ausser dem weiterhin sonnigem Winterwetter mit top klammen Fingern gab es keine beachtenswerten Fänge zu melden.

Im März bin Ich wohl nicht dabei,aber ich seh euch bestimmt mal auf einem der nächsten Bootsanglertreffen |wavey:  |wavey: 

Bis dann. Toddy


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Stephan, astreiner Bericht und tolle Fotos.
Du warst ganz schön kaputt am ersten Tag,ne (38 Std.)?
Ihr habt bestimmt alle ne tolle Zeit in Gl.Aalbo erlebt.


----------



## Lotte (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst ganz schön kaputt am ersten Tag,ne (38 Std.)?



moin-moin,

jau, davon kannste aber wirklich ausgehen!!! aber der dorsch hat mich doch tatsächlich um stunden zurückgeworfen!!! 

wirklich sehr schade, daß du nicht mitkommen konntest!!! aber im märz werden wir uns ja hoffentlich mal kennenlernen!!!


----------



## angelloenne (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Mensch Lotte,
hast nicht nur gut gekocht, auch noch einen ganz feinen Bericht und feine Bilder für uns Zubereitet #


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Onkel Lotte 
volle Lotte schön geschrieben & tolle Bilder 
als ob ich dabei gewesen wär.

...schön das IHR alle Spass hattet ...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## quicksilver540 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

#6 #6 #6 #6 SSSSSSUUUUUUPPPEEERRRRR Bericht ,hast du fein gemach:m :m Könnte heulen das ich im März in die Berge muss und euch allein auf die Fische loslassen muss:c :c .Gruss Marco


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6   !!!!
Da fällt mir wieder ein das ich unbedingt endlich ein etwas größeres Boot + den Bootsführerschein brauche .... |kopfkrat :q
toller Bericht ! hoffe ich bin irgendwann auch mal mit dabei ....   |uhoh:


----------



## Reisender (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Klasse gemacht, ein schöner bericht und super fotos.......und der milchman/n war auch da wie man sieht...:q :q :q


----------



## Deep Sea (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

März, wo bist Du? |uhoh: 

Ich hab`schon schwere Entzugserscheinungen! :c


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

:g Schöne Fische und bestimmt viel Spaß gehabt.
Ja da möchte man als Pfälzer gerne mit vor Ort gewesen sein; aber 850 km sind doch heftig.
War im Sommer bei Klaus u. Ketti und wurde ganz neidisch beim Lesen!
Ihr hattet bestimmt viel Spaß! :g 
Danke für die Infos!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Sehr schöner Bericht Lotte. Man kann gut mitlesen wie es euch Spaß gemacht hat. #6


----------



## Palometta (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Wirklich ein schöner Bericht #6 #6 und klasse Pic's

Danke dir

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Klasse Bericht mit super Bilder. #6 
Danke dafür.


----------



## prinzi-butt (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

moin lotte,
feiner bericht! schöne fotos!  #6 
schade dass man nicht dabei sein konnte!
wir sehen uns
petri


----------



## Lotte (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*



			
				prinzi-butt schrieb:
			
		

> .....schade dass man nicht dabei sein konnte!



moin-moin,

das angebot bestand doch!!!! aber der rücken!!! ich weiß!!!! aber olaf hat sich ja auch durchgekämpft!!!! mit nem floater wäre dir bestimmt nicht kalt geworden!!!

@ Hayabusa: die bilder schicke ich dir heute abend als e-mail!!!


----------



## Rudi-Angler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

|jump:  Supi Bericht und Supi Bilder|jump:

Ich danke dir für diesen tollen Bericht. nun kann ich gar nicht mehr an mich halten . . .#w

Aber es ist noch S#d#d#d#d#d    lange hin bis März....


----------



## goeddoek (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Jahahahahaaa , da wär ich auch gern mitgefahren.Sind ja nun wirklich nicht soweit auseinander.

@ Lotte 
Freut mich für euch, das es so gut abgelaufen ist.Super Bilder.Muss phantastisch gewesen sein ;-))


----------



## Tiffy (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Du bist schuldig Lotte. Denn dieser super Bericht lässt die Zeit bis März nu noch langsamer vergehen  

Man sieht richtig wieviel Spaß das gemacht hat. Freu mich echt auf unser Treffen an gleicher Stelle in 4 Wochen. #h


----------



## skipandi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Moin moin Lotte,ich halt das nicht mehr aus!Ich habe jetzt seit fast 6 Wochen durchgearbeitet und mein Boot liegt im Wasser und wartet auf seinen Einsatz.Ab morgen habe ich 12 Tage frei und dann gehts aber los.Trailer zum TÜV und Boot klar zum Gefecht für das AB-Treffen im März.Vorher aber noch die Fanggründe rund um Fehmarn unsicher machen!
Dein Bericht ist wirklich super und ich freue mich,euch endlich alle persönlich kennenzulernen. :m


----------



## Lotte (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist schuldig Lotte. Denn dieser super Bericht lässt die Zeit bis März nu noch langsamer vergehen



moin-moin,


 |rotwerden  schuldig??? klar bin ich das!!!! ich verstehe das schuldig aber etwas anders   !!!! ich hoffe, daß ich schuldig bin, daß sich nun alle ärgern die dort nicht hinkommen wollten  |supergri    :m !!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

So Leut´s ich habe gerade auch noch ein paar pict´s bekommen.

Nach der Ankunft: Marco & Nappi bei der Fahrt aus den Kolding Fjord






Die Fahrt aus dem Kolding Fjord bei 1 a Angelwetter


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

und dann war da dieser Frachter ! ob er es unter der Brücke hindurch schafft ?






während Nappi tolle Steaks auf dem Grill zubereitet - wirklich erste Sahne  #6


----------



## Lotte (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

moin-moin,

@ langelandsklaus: sehr schöne bilder!!! ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daß einige abends sehr müde waren |supergri:m!!!

 |kopfkrat gott sei dank gibt es von dem abend kein bild von mir !!!

das bild mit dem frachter sieht ja wirklich gefährlich aus!!!


----------



## Benni (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Ja suuuper Bilder Klaus. Irgendwie bekomme ich die Tage nicht so ganz ausm Kopf,könnte gradewegs wieder losfahren.

Sach mal,wo und wann hast Du eigendlich noch Silber bekommen Sonntag ?
#h Benni


----------



## Benni (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

@Lotte kein Bild von Dir ??

Da wollen wir doch erst mal in der Bilderkammer nachschauen.|supergri 

#h Benni


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal,wo und wann hast Du eigendlich noch Silber bekommen Sonntag ?
> #h Benni




Jeep Sonndach !

2 mal hatten wir das Glück vor dem Sportboothafen in Middelfahrt


----------



## ralle (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Scheint ja ne lustige Tour gewesen zu sein !!

Schöne Bilder !!  Schade das es im März bei mir nicht klappt -- wünsche euch aber bestes Wetter und dicke Fische !!


----------



## prinzi-butt (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

moin,
udo und benni sind mir natürlich am sympatischsten.   :m 
die fahren im richtigen boot "crescent"  #6 
natürlich haben sie auch am meisten gefangen, oder?  |kopfkrat 
habe auch ein crescent 465
habt ihr von der ausstattung bzw. vom boot noch ein paar fotos?
petri


----------



## Lotte (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

moin-moin,

@ prinzi-butt: ich habe leider gar keine gemacht!!! habe viel zu wenig fotografiert!!!!

aber schicke ihm doch mal ne pn!!! udo hat mit sicherheit noch mehr bilder!!! kannste hier  machen  |supergri    :m !!!


----------



## angelloenne (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Bei dem Frachter war die Antenne ca. 1 m zu lang, so das sie beim unterfahren, im Schneckentempo,  der Brücke angeschlagen ist.
Stand ca. 30 m daneben, muß Thomas mal fragen ,ob er ein Foto geschossen hat.


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

So, nachdem ich mir gestern einen Heimatschuß verpasst habe (4mm Bohrer durch den Daumen)habe ich ein wenig Zeit für den PC. 
Wiedermal ein klassisches AB-Treffen: nette Leute ,super Stimmung bei wenig Fisch.
Das Slippen am Sonntag in Stenderup Hage war eine sehr heikle Angelegheit.
Im Bereich der grünen Tonne tobte die See. Strömung und Wind in gegengesetzter Richtung. Am Slip selber noch eine leichte Brandung. Dank dem Einsatz einiger sehr hilfbereiten Dänen, konnten wir unsere Boote sicher auf den Trailer bekommen.
Hiernoch ein paar Bilder.
Bild 1 der Belt empfängt uns mit Traumwetter, Bild 2 benni mit Dorsch, Bild 3 gemütliches Schleppangeln im Fano Sund


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Unser Gast Jelle (Blauortsand) schaut skeptisch auf die ausgebrachten Ruten   






unser Wippi mit Dorsch - Wippi Du mußt auch mal was hier posten ! :g 


Hey Quicki, was ist mit Dir, wo sind Deine Bilder ?? |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## quicksilver540 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Moin Moin mein Klaus ,irgendwie hat was mit meiner Kamera nicht so richtig geklappt es,es sind fast alle Bilder weg:c :c .Leider auch die von der Fahrt am Donnerstag aus dem Koldingfjord|uhoh: .Bin gestern erstmal los und hab mir ne neue Cam gekauft.Aussserdem brauch ich mal nen Kurs wie man hier Bilder reinbekommt|kopfkrat |kopfkrat .Muss gleich noch mal im Board stöbern wie das ging.Wo bleiben denn die anderen mit ihren Bildern ???Nappi zB.

Gruss Marco


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Hallo Quicki, wenn Du Schwierigkeiten hast die Bilder einzustellen, dann schicke mir die doch einfach per mail zu, dann kann ich die ja einstellen


----------



## Nappi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Hallo Marco,

bin schon froh, dass ich meine Bilder auf dem Display anschauen kann, geschweige denn im Internet. Werde es aber trotzdem versuchen!!??

Viele Grüße
Nappi


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*



			
				Nappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> bin schon froh, dass ich meine Bilder auf dem Display anschauen kann, geschweige denn im Internet. Werde es aber trotzdem versuchen!!??
> 
> ...



Hallo Hans,

wenn´s Schwierigkeiten gibt, einfach eine mail an mich mit den Foto´s


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder.

Bin schon auf die Kohlfahrt gespannt und freue mich die ABler die kommen kennen zu lernen. Wird bestimmt auch ne gute Party werden. :m


----------

